# Help!  I need a Club Intrawest owner who trades with II.



## Bill4728 (May 10, 2006)

Help!  I need a Club Intrawest owner who trades with II. 

My dear wifes 50th birthday is in mid nov and would like to go to marriott's Newport Coast (NCV). It is available but none of my currently registered and available TS weeks will pull it.    But, I have CI points which I'm sure will pull it but I'd like to reserve the cheapest CI week I can.  I can't check since I currently haven't got my CI weeks registered with II. 

Can someone try a sunday check in on April 15 2007 in a 1 bd at Whistler (120 pts) and see if that week will pull the NCV in Mid Nov 2006?

A big TIA


----------



## tashamen (May 10, 2006)

Hi Bill,

Yes you should be able to get that no problem.  That week (1BR) pulls the following, so everything except Thanksgiving is available right now.  I also suspect you could get it with an even cheaper Whistler week (early June or October) but you probably don't want to wait that long to deposit.

Marriott's Newport Coast Villas • NCV
Newport Coast, CA, UNITED STATES
Resort Details & Photos  |  Map It! 

Oct 13 2006 - Oct 20 2006   2 6 8           
Oct 15 2006 - Oct 22 2006   2 6 8           
Oct 20 2006 - Oct 27 2006   2 6 8           
Oct 27 2006 - Nov 03 2006   2 6 8           
Oct 28 2006 - Nov 04 2006   2 6 8           
Oct 29 2006 - Nov 05 2006   2 6 8           
Nov 03 2006 - Nov 10 2006   2 6 8           
Nov 04 2006 - Nov 11 2006   2 6 8           
Nov 05 2006 - Nov 12 2006   2 6 8           
Nov 10 2006 - Nov 17 2006   2 6 8           
Nov 11 2006 - Nov 18 2006   2 6 8           
Nov 12 2006 - Nov 19 2006   2 6 8           
Nov 24 2006 - Dec 01 2006   2 6 8           
Nov 25 2006 - Dec 02 2006   2 6 8           
Nov 26 2006 - Dec 03 2006   2 6 8           
Dec 01 2006 - Dec 08 2006   2 6 8           
Dec 03 2006 - Dec 10 2006   2 6 8           
Dec 08 2006 - Dec 15 2006   2 6 8           
Dec 09 2006 - Dec 16 2006   2 6 8           
Dec 10 2006 - Dec 17 2006   2 6 8           
Dec 15 2006 - Dec 22 2006   2 6 8           
Dec 16 2006 - Dec 23 2006   2 6 8           
Dec 17 2006 - Dec 24 2006   2 6 8           
Jan 05 2007 - Jan 12 2007   2 6 8           
Feb 02 2007 - Feb 09 2007   2 6 8           
Feb 16 2007 - Feb 23 2007   2 6 8           
Feb 17 2007 - Feb 24 2007   2 6 8           
Feb 18 2007 - Feb 25 2007   2 6 8

I am actually hoping to go to NCV the last week in Oct with an AC I have from a Whistler week, but So. Cal. coast is not on the grid so I have to wait until 59 days before hand.  If not I know I can always get a week in Palm Desert with it (which is on the grid for October).  I'm going to a conference in Anaheim and can't imagine a more boring place (for adults) to be...


----------



## Bill4728 (May 11, 2006)

Can you try the next week April 22 2007 and maybe Nov 2006? See if either of these whistler week can pull a mid nov Marriott NCV?

Thanks


----------



## tashamen (May 11, 2006)

Bill,

The April 22nd week pulls all of the same weeks as the April 15th week.  Note that II is waiting a bit to give out ACs, so you might not get one unless you wait a month or so to deposit, though you can always ask if they'll give one immediately.

I can't search with a 2006 week any more, since I've already deposited a 2006 week and exhanged it, and the II online system doesn't realize that I could have more than one week within any given year.  And it won't let me search with a week past April 2007 at this point, since we can only deposit 11 months in advance.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for your help. The April 22 week is only 98 points vs the april 15 week being 120 pts. So I'll save 22 pts by waiting a week.

I have the same problem with a second week in 2006 also. II just doesn't want me to be able to use that second week without calling.


----------

